# Vet appointment gone BAD



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I need advice: I took Oquirrh to a Vet appointment yesterday. I played with him pretty hard before going to the Vet's so that he wouldn't be too hyper. He did great in the room for about 20 minutes and then after that he got VERY bored. He started barking at me, then started getting very rowdy, jumping and nipping. Eventually the Vet and tech ended up pinning him on the ground until he calmed down which was about 15 minutes. I take treats with me and try to do training while we are in the room, sit, stay, lay, etc... This only lasts a few minutes and then he is bored. Any suggestions on what to do while we are there to keep him from getting bored?


----------



## dk (Jul 20, 2011)

try next time the dog park, or running him off leash somewhere...There is no way you are gonna play hard enough for a dog of this size and wear them out...less you were to throw the ball nonstop for like an hour plus.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

It sounds like he had to pee.

Were you waiting in the room for those 20 minutes or was the vet examining him? If you were waiting, then mental toys (like a treat ball) might be a good answer. The best answer would probably be to ask the vet tech if you have a few minutes to take Oquirrh for a quick pee break before the vet is available. Even if he doesn't have to pee, the quick walk should alleviate the boredom. I have noticed that asking if there is time for a pee break is received much better than asking how much longer. 

If the vet was examining him for those 20 minutes, you could get creative with noises. If you can trill or whistle or buzz your lips or any of the other odd sounds you hear photographers make at kids to get their attention, you will occupy his mind for the last few minutes the vet needs. Better yet, if you have ever wanted to learn how to whistle like a bird, you now have an opportunity.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

One thing I have noticed is if you get an appointment right when they open you usually don't have as long a wait time. We do go for a long walk at the park before we go. At least thirty minutes on top of the play time and walk we already had first thing in the morning. We also carry treat balls as well as favorite toys. If we still have to wait, we find that hanging out at the reception desk gets our girls so much attention that they don't care about the wait any longer.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow! I wouldn't be happy about that. I think 20 minutes for any dog to sit still, is asking too much.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess I am missing something, why on Earth did they need to pin him to the ground? It's a sure bet that he will remember that unpleasantness next time you have to bring him in. 

You may think about bringing a tote bag with a few various toys, chews or treats. When he begins to get bored, get ONE item out let him play with it until he gets bored again then trade it for something new.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would not excite him at all and as mentioned the dog may have to potty.
Also, I would not wait around in a waiting room, I have a cell phone and the vet, I am sure knows how to use a phone. 

Additionally, I would change vets asap. Even Caesar Millan wouldn't pin a poor little dog at the vet's. 
Your dog may be under stress that is not way to treat any dog.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

datacan said:


> Additionally, I would change vets asap. Even Caesar Millan wouldn't pin a poor little dog at the vet's.
> Your dog may be under stress that is not way to treat any dog.


This is something to think about.
Did your dog nip at the vet, or the tech?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Normally dogs that nip the vet get muzzled, not pinned to the ground. I agree, I'd be looking for another vet office. Rosie has been very out of control and they just work around it. They might gently restrain her (lovingly) to do what they need to do (e.g., an injection) but that is momentary, not 15 minutes. They are usually very reassuring to Rosie, even one time when (out of fear) she did air snap at a vet tech trying to put a collar on her before surgery.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Suggestion: 

Look for a Vet who owns a dog like GSP, Lab, English Setter, Whippit. Similar high energy dog. 

We have a cat, found a vet who adores cats. When our Vizsla was 12 weeks we went there. At least the vet was honest enough to suggest a collegue who specializes in hunting dogs. 
It turnes out, some Vizsla dogs are prone to excessive hemorrhaging during/after surgery.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

I coundn't have said it better myself.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That excessive bleeding problem is usually Von Willebrand's Disease in the Vizsla; similar to, but not as bad as Hemophilia. The blood still clots, but there is a delayed clotting time. 

p.s. If anybody tried to pin my dog down like that, I would stop them immediately, and they would not be seeing me or my dog again. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts, opinions and suggestions. I was thinking that it was awkward that they would feel like they needed to pin him down. I could clearly see that he was bored/agitated with being in the room so long. I was wondering also if sitting in the room for a good 40 minutes was normal? I know Oquirrh has a short attention span and this seemed long to have us in there and I would have hoped that a vet and tech would understand this and maybe suggest a walk around the clinic or a potty break. I don't know. I feel like I'm striking out, this is the second vet I have taken him to and he's 5 months. The first vet (Oquirrh only being 12 weeks or so) seemed very agitated with my "hyper" puppy. They also told me, "You really need to get him in some training classes." (Which we were in training classes, but I had only had him for 2 weeks then) I was very put off by this place, so I got referrals to the second. Probably will keep looking for a good, understanding vet. Next vet appointment I will surely bring a couple toys. Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The pinning down move would not be ok in my book, particularly if they did it without asking if you considered it to be alright. He was probably very bored, and thus very amped up and stressed at the same time. That, coupled with what was possibly a nervous or agitated tech, would not a good vet visit make. And being pinned by a total stranger was probably not a fun experience for your boy, which may be why he needed to be pinned for 15 minutes. 

Regardless, your vet and vet techs should be more understanding of this. I would not consider a 40 minute wait normal, unless there was an emergency or a surgical complication that came in right before you--and that should be an anomaly, not the norm. I have never had to wait more than 10 minutes to see the tech/vet, and they are always very understanding of the fact that Jasper is a puppy, and a high-energy, high-drive hunting puppy at that, and they are mindful to go about their business in a calm way so that he stays calm too. He's annoying at the vet's office too--he likes to bark at the other dogs that don't want to play with him, and he keeps trying to jump off the scale-table-thing! He also thinks the rectal thermometer is the most interesting toy ever.

If you're still in training classes--ask your trainer if they have a vet to recommend. Or possibly someone else in your class, especially if they have a "hyper" puppy too. Your local humane society or dog rescue might also have good recommendations, as some of the dogs they get in are not well-socialized/stressed/hyper/in lots of pain and need a good, patient vet. And a good walk around the block or toys can help if the wait is going to be long--but again, I'd say 40 minutes is not a decent wait time, and anyone that pins my dog to the ground without permission will frankly never handle my dog again.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

When we looked for a vet I read all reviews I could find on them. Asked many people in our building who they went to and why. There was one that many people recommended, however on their website it stated the animals all the vets in the practice owned. Not one vet owned a dog. So, even if people like them I refused to go there. Of all the vets in the UWS of NYC we chose the furthest one from us. Not due to distance, but because we learned through a neighbor that he had a V for many years until Bob passed away. He really knows how to calm Lucy down, but also knows that her activeness is in the breed and not from the lack of attention, exercise or training (as we give her lots of everything!!!)


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Our vet is great w/ Rosie even though I don't believe he has ever owned a vizsla. But because Vs are reasonably popular locally, I have no doubt he's seen the breed. The vet we use is in a VCA clinic, in case that helps anyone. I can't vouch for all the VCA locations because I don't have enough information to do that, but we've been through at least a couple of vets at this location with our pets, and they've been great.

Sorry for link. I hope not too spam-esque of me. http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/directory.html?utm_content=link.corp.ffe.locator.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I book the first appointnment of the day. This way, Copper is still sleepy and he never needs to wait.  By the way, I wouldn't wait 20 minutes for anyone.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

waiting is for the birds.i wouldnt stand waiting twenty minutes in a ten foot room thats absurd.pin my dog they wouldnt have a chance...i am just sayin...somebody might get floored. good bye crummy vet keep lookin there are some quality vets out there


----------

